

HN:  Just Launched - Rate My Start Up - Ideas on Beating Chicky/Eggy Problem? - keltecp11
http://nxting.com/about/

======
jolan
Rate a chat roulette clone? F-

~~~
nilio
Clone my butt. Not a clone at all. nxting.com has PORN FILTERING. NO MORE
SAUSAGE.

